# Custodian Guard



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that I have "The Emp" he needs to have a bodyguard.
This may be the begining of the Great Apocalypse Loyalist Army
I am doing 5 for now but will get it up to 10 soon
I still need to add g/s cloaks and other tweaking to them so c/c is welcome
The first guy I made a year ago and never finished
Shield Captain Mikaelor Cobernus








And I made the banner bearer too, Angels Blades Custode gave me the idea to use champ bits for custodes.
I think it looks real close to the artwork so I will need 8 more of those torsos.
I used a High elf head with a chaos hairpiece for the head.
The forehead eagle is shaved off of the old boxy bolters that you see on most of my projects.








Group shot


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

conversions look good, the high elf heads are a popular choice for custodes


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

very interesting, i like the bases that you did for them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work Eisen, you must be happey that you don't have to shave off eagle crests this time.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I just waiting for the first Moe to say"Only the Emperor's Children have Aquillas"
It makes no sence to me that the Emps own guard would not wear his hearldry.
I know you don't see it in the artwork but thats just because I did'nt get my submission in on time


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I really REALLY like the pose of that custodian guard, its the nicest, most dynamic pose in power armour ive seen in a long time I think.

I dont think ANYONE will complain about the eagle crests either eisen. Keep up the good work. Where is the head from the emperor conversion from out of interest?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The emperor is a non GW model I bought online.
The link where to buy him is in the Emperor thread


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

good job with the Custodian's can't wait to see more.


----------



## Killswitch (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good so far, can't wait for more.

-J


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Well here they are with some Gold and red on them.
Still very WiP








And here is the first Custode with Guardian Spear


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wicked idea for the bolter/spear...stealing that idea...*yoink*


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> Wicked idea for the bolter/spear...stealing that idea...*yoink*


Where are those bits from? Sweet looking halberd


----------



## TH3F4LL3NT3MPL4R (Jan 6, 2008)

They look like nemisis force weapons with a hacked up bolter attached.

Am I right?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

yep
GK halberd which I cut from the arm at the glove and cut the blade off at the handguard.
The bolter is a mastercrafted bolter that comes with the command squad(It has extra detailing that is fitting for a reverered weapon like the guardian spear)though any newer (4th edition)bolter will work.
I chopped off the foregrip and clip(cut the clip off carfully and as flush as possible as you will be reusing it)and the back end nub.scrap or file the part you just cut flat.
Reglue the clip to the very back of the bolter where the handgrip would usually be.
glue the blade where the foregrip would be.
Then ideally pin then glue the weapon onto the end of the staff.
You can just glue but pinning adds the extra durability.
For the left arm that supports the spear make sure you use a chaos arm that has a glove because the hand that is holding the halberd has a glove.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The Design for the banner


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Just to play devils advocate, wouldn't they have single headed eagles


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Banner
The Idea is this was the Emperor's standard during the Unification Wars
The oldest Relic at the time of the Crusade


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't want to sound like I am repreating myself but Eisen you are a god of all things with the brush. That banner is great.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Jacobite,
I will asend to that title when I can master NMM
Here is The Second Shield Capt
I don't have a good name for him yet
His shield is on the base
A theme I am going with for my shield capts are that they carry the skulls of the 3 fallen custodes


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is Nerons(the name I'm using for him) Shield


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

lovin the custodian with spear-gun (dark eldar heads also make good custodes)


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

These are really coming along nicely...


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Dark Eldar,I gotta check that out
never thought of them


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That banner is top notch my friend.


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

these are really kl

i started to do my own 50 point force but i use different bits
i use for the spear a high elve spear with a normal bolter and a scaven blade
for the chect plate i use a egal from the basing kit other winged bits come from the high elves sprue


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

actually the custodian guard would likely use both the aquila and the thunderbolt symbol which was the Emperors symbol pre great crusade. But great work, I love custode models and you really captured teh essence of them with these. Keep up the great work.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Good looking conversions there!

+rep


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Really nice models, looking forward to seeing the completed unit.


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

great conversions!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Most epic thread-necromancy here, but what chest plate did you use for that shield-captain....? :laugh:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

instead of the threadomancy for something like this perhaps next time check their last online date.. and send a PM


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

BRAINSSssssssssssssssssss








The shield captains chest is Sgt Hass's chest from the Red Scorpian Upgrade set.


----------

